# طلب بما اني غير مرغوب بي



## مريم بنت (5 يوليو 2022)

السلام عليكم والرحمة الله وبركاته 
مثل نقول نحن المسلمين 
اولا بدعيلكم بالهداية لطريق الاسلام بكل الوقت الله يفتح بصيرتكم ان شاء الله 
ثانيا بطلب الغاء عضويتي بما اني غير مرغوبة في الموقع
 واكبر دليل اني غير مرغوبة حذف مشاركاتي باستمرار نوع من التطفيش
 لذلك بطلب الغاء عضويتي ( الحظر )
شكرا لكم 
يرجى التنفيذ لكي تكونو مرتاحين 
اساسا وجودي وانا مسلمة و مخلصة ال اسلامي ومستحيل ابيع اسلامي  وجودي هنا غلط 
وشكرا


----------



## مريم بنت (5 يوليو 2022)

اتمنى لكم الهداية والسعادة بعد تصيرو مسلمين ان شاء الله 
مع السلامة


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2022)

اختنا المحبوبة 

للمنتدى قوانين ونظام يجب ان نحترمه. ان تضعي لنا رابط موقع وتنعتينا بكلام غير طيب ليس موضوع للنقاش. 

لم يجبرك احد على الدخول في المنتدى. الموضوع متروك لقرارك الشخصي ان تدخلي او تخرجي متى اردتي. 
ان كان عندك سؤال او استفسار او ترغبين معرفة الادلة والبراهين على ايماننا فمئة مرحب بيكي. 

تحليلي الشخصي للموضوع انك لا تستطيعين ايقاف نفسك من الدخول والمشاركة لان هناك شيء في داخلك يدفعك للتواصل. صلي لله ان يكشف لك سبب هذا الاحساس. عسى ولعل يكون شيء للافضل لشخصك المحبوب والغالي على قلب الله وقلوبنا. 

صلاتي لاجلك.


----------



## مريم بنت (6 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> اختنا المحبوبة
> 
> للمنتدى قوانين ونظام يجب ان نحترمه. ان تضعي لنا رابط موقع وتنعتينا بكلام غير طيب ليس موضوع للنقاش.
> 
> ...



طيب قلت لي الاحساس 
تعرف هلاء قمت صليت العصر لان اذن عنا العصر 
قال اصير مسيحية قال 
انا طلبت الغاء العضوية  ( الحظر ) لان وجودي هنا حرام و خطا 
وشكرا


----------



## مريم بنت (6 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> اختنا المحبوبة
> 
> للمنتدى قوانين ونظام يجب ان نحترمه. ان تضعي لنا رابط موقع وتنعتينا بكلام غير طيب ليس موضوع للنقاش.
> 
> ...


كيف اصير المسيحية مثل انت مفكر وانا بعمل كل تعليمات الاسلامية و مابفكر مجرد تفكير اصير مسيحية


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> طيب قلت لي الاحساس
> تعرف هلاء قمت صليت العصر لان اذن عنا العصر
> قال اصير مسيحية قال
> انا طلبت الغاء العضوية  ( الحظر ) لان وجودي هنا حرام و خطا
> وشكرا


يا اختي الكريمة انا لم اذكر حتى المسيحية في ردي فلا اعرف كيف فهمتي كلامي انك ستدخلي المسيحية. 
دخلتي ام لم تدخلي هذا قرارك الشخصي ونحن نحترمه. رغبتنا هي تقديم الحقائق من وجهة نظرنا والقرار يبقى ام وللقارىء. 

اذا كان وجودك هنا حرام بحسب ايمانك فانت حرة بان لا تدخلي بعد من جديد. 
فقط احب اسجل اعجابي على هكذا عقيدة تحرم حتى التواجد بين اخرين من عقيدة ثانية


----------



## مريم بنت (6 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> يا اختي الكريمة انا لم اذكر حتى المسيحية في ردي فلا اعرف كيف فهمتي كلامي انك ستدخلي المسيحية.
> دخلتي ام لم تدخلي هذا قرارك الشخصي ونحن نحترمه. رغبتنا هي تقديم الحقائق من وجهة نظرنا والقرار يبقى ام وللقارىء.
> 
> اذا كان وجودك هنا حرام بحسب ايمانك فانت حرة بان لا تدخلي بعد من جديد.
> فقط احب اسجل اعجابي على هكذا عقيدة تحرم حتى التواجد بين اخرين من عقيدة ثانية


دخلت بس لحتى اقول كلمتين واخرج 
اولا انت قلت الاحساس يعني كانك حاسس ان رح ادخل الدين المسيحية وهالشيء غلط 
ثانيا انا جبت الادلة واضحة على فساد و كذب ادلتكم بس لان ماعجبتكم مش على هواكم حذفتو الموضوع واضح انتم ماعندكم لا ادلة ولا شيء و واضح ان انتم حابين الدين المسيحي ومتمسكين بيه و مصرين تضلو على الخطا والظلام 
يبقى مهمتي انتهيت يوم القيامة ماعاد لي اي مسؤولية ان مادخلتو الدين الصحيح الاسلام بريت ذمتي امام الله تعالى 
بقى انتظرو عقاب وهلاك الله مثل اقوام السابقة 
حمدالله الف مليون مرة لحتى اموت حمدالله على نعمة الاسلام نحن في نعمة كبيرة الله راضي عني وعن المسلمين حمدالله وغاضب عليكم انتم احرار


----------



## مريم بنت (6 يوليو 2022)

*مع السلامة *


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2022)

الرب معك ويحفظك. صلاتنا من اجلك.


----------



## بايبل333 (6 يوليو 2022)

مساء الخير اخت مريم 
نحن نرحب بحضرتكِ فى المنتدى صديقة والمنتدى يمنع حالياً التحدث فى الامور الاسلامية 
ام عن المسيحية يمكن لحضرتكِ وضع اى سؤال عن المسيحية هنا فى المنتدى ويوجد الاخوة الافاضل سوف يردون على حضرتكِ
الرب يكون معكِ


----------



## مريم بنت (7 يوليو 2022)

بايبل333 قال:


> مساء الخير اخت مريم
> نحن نرحب بحضرتكِ فى المنتدى صديقة والمنتدى يمنع حالياً التحدث فى الامور الاسلامية
> ام عن المسيحية يمكن لحضرتكِ وضع اى سؤال عن المسيحية هنا فى المنتدى ويوجد الاخوة الافاضل سوف يردون على حضرتكِ
> الرب يكون معكِ


اتمنى يكون في الموقع هنا احترام بيننا وبينكم في الناس جالسة تسب الاسلام 
ونحن حرين في صيامنا هي اولا 
ثانيا انا جيت لحتى انشر الدين الاسلامي شفت مابدكم انسحبت ربي يوفقكم ويرشدكم لطريق الاسلام اللهم امين


----------



## مريم بنت (7 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> الرب معك ويحفظك. صلاتنا من اجلك.


اتمنى يكون في الموقع هنا احترام بيننا وبينكم في الناس جالسة تسب الاسلام
ونحن حرين في صيامنا وياريت تمنع اي احد يسب الدين الاخر في شخص جالس يقول نحن يهودين ومدري ايش مفروض يا يتكلم دون تجريح يا لا يتكلم لحتى ماضطر اسب دينه مثل هو عم يسب ديني


----------



## مريم بنت (7 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> الرب معك ويحفظك. صلاتنا من اجلك.


ياريت تتصرف معه شكرا لك


----------



## My Rock (7 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> ياريت تتصرف معه شكرا لك


اتصرف مع من؟


----------



## مريم بنت (7 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> اتصرف مع من؟


بدل تحذف تعليقه حذفت تعليقي فيه دفاع عن ديني 
؟؟؟؟؟؟




__





						كيف صيام في الدين المسيحية
					

طبعا انا لا اقتنع في الدين المسيحية صرتو تعرفو بس من باب فضول لا غير  كيف الصيام عندكم مثل رمضان ولا كيف ؟؟ وكيف العيد عندكم مثل عيد الفطر والاضحى ولا كيف ؟؟ مجرد فضول



					arabchurch.com
				



بما هيك لكن احذف تعليقه ايضا 
اسمه فاعل البر او الشر


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2022)

لماذا احذف رده؟


----------



## مريم بنت (8 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لماذا احذف رده؟


بما عندكم عادي الناس تسب ديانات العالم 
وبما عندكم عادي الفتن والمشاكل و عادي الناس تسب بعض اقصد تسب الاسلام برغم نحن في الاسلام منتديات الاسلامية ممنوع منعا باتا اي شخص يسب المسيحية او اي ديانة مهما كانت الاسباب لاننا نحترم كافة الاديان لكن انتم في المسيحية عندكم عادي الناس تسب الاسلام او اي ديانة مش على هواكم لتعرف اننا الافضل منكم دائما 
عموما بما عندكم عادي الواحد يغلط على ديانة الاخر ماعاد افوت لهون مطلقا رح اغير الايميل و باسورد الى عشوائي لكي لا ادخل هنا واعتبر نفسي محظورة 
لان واضح عندكم كثير المشاكل و الكراهيه 
مع السلامة


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2022)

لا يوجد عندنا مسبات وكلام فاضي. لا داعي ان تتبلي علينا باشياء من الخيال 
ربنا معك


----------



## مريم بنت (8 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد عندنا مسبات وكلام فاضي. لا داعي ان تتبلي علينا باشياء من الخيال
> ربنا معك


وهذا شو يلي جالس يقول ان الاسلام هو اليهود و مدري شو 
وطلبت تصرف معه ولم تتحرك ساكن 
قال هنا مافي مسبات قال 
اسم العضو فاعل البر 




__





						كيف صيام في الدين المسيحية
					

طبعا انا لا اقتنع في الدين المسيحية صرتو تعرفو بس من باب فضول لا غير  كيف الصيام عندكم مثل رمضان ولا كيف ؟؟ وكيف العيد عندكم مثل عيد الفطر والاضحى ولا كيف ؟؟ مجرد فضول



					arabchurch.com


----------



## مريم بنت (8 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد عندنا مسبات وكلام فاضي. لا داعي ان تتبلي علينا باشياء من الخيال
> ربنا معك


بعدين خلص طفشت غيرت الايميل وباسورد ماعاد افوت ابدا 
الموقع عاملينه عشان الناس تسب الاسلام مافي احترام ابدا عندكم 
طبعا مارح افوت بعد الان 
جرب وروح على موقع اسلامي وسب المسيحية وشوف شلون تنحظر لاننا الافضل منكم دائما


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2022)

لا يوجد مسبات في راي الاخ بان الاسلام اخذ من اليهود. هذا راي وليس مسبة


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد مسبات في راي الاخ بان الاسلام اخذ من اليهود. هذا راي وليس مسبة


هذا مش راي لان اليهود مش مثل الاسلام ابدا 
وشغلة اخرى بما عادي تجريح عندكم والمسبات و اراء جارحة معناها المسيحية مثل اليهود وابشع كمان 
حط يدك على عينك مثل توجعك توجع غيرك 
بما هيك لكن المسيحية مثل اليهود و ابشع


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

ماعاد ادخل ابدا 
اساسا انا غلطت اني دخلت لهنا 
الموقع كله اساءات


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (9 يوليو 2022)

دخولك للموقع هذا شئ خاص بك .. ولكن عندما نقول ان الاسلام اخذ من اليهود والمسيحيه فهذه ليست اساءه بل حقيقة.


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> جرب وروح على موقع اسلامي وسب المسيحية وشوف شلون تنحظر لاننا الافضل منكم دائما



بكل تأكيد قصدك تقولي "سب الإسلام". فأنتم متعودون على سب المسيحية.
المواقع الإسلامية تحظرنا لأن المسلم غير واثق من نفسه.  ولايمكنه الدخول في مناقشة كلام ضده لأنه يري فيه انكسار لغروره أنه الأفضل من كل الناس. 
الواثق من نفسه يشبه المركب التي تسير في البحر، ولا تأبه للأمواج المُتراطمة أو الرياح العاتية، ولا يرد الإساءة بل يمتلك مهارة التجاهل على أصولها، و له القدرة والمعرفة الجيدة لاثبات نفسه.


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> دخولك للموقع هذا شئ خاص بك .. ولكن عندما نقول ان الاسلام اخذ من اليهود والمسيحيه فهذه ليست اساءه بل حقيقة.


قصدك ان المسيحية و اليهود اخذين من الاسلام كل شيء 
و الحقيقة ان اليهود و المسيحية اخذين من الاسلام كل شيء 
ومهما تكلمت لا تغير من الحقيقة انكم تقلدو الاسلام
وبنسبة الاساءة انتم متوعدين على اساءة 
حياتكم كلها اساءة نحن احسن منكم لا نسيء لكم


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> بكل تأكيد قصدك تقولي "سب الإسلام". فأنتم متعودون على سب المسيحية.
> المواقع الإسلامية تحظرنا لأن المسلم غير واثق من نفسه.  ولايمكنه الدخول في مناقشة كلام ضده لأنه يري فيه انكسار لغروره أنه الأفضل من كل الناس.
> الواثق من نفسه يشبه المركب التي تسير في البحر، ولا تأبه للأمواج المُتراطمة أو الرياح العاتية، ولا يرد الإساءة بل يمتلك مهارة التجاهل على أصولها، و له القدرة والمعرفة الجيدة لاثبات نفسه.


اولا نحن لا نسيء لكم مطلقا ونحترمكم جدا وهي الحقيقة عكسكم انتم تسيئو لنا دائما وحياتكم كلها اساءة لنا 
ثانيا المواقع الاسلامية ترفض النقاش لان النقاش بالدين يجلب المشاكل و الزعل و هالشيء نرفضه لكي نزرع المحبة بيننا 
لو فكرتي ببها تلقي طريقتنا احسن من طريقتكم لان النقاش يجلب المشاكل و الناس تطفش يا ذكية 
فكري قبل تقولي


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

مافي داعي تردون لأن ماعندك الكلام 
لأن الحقيقة واضحة أن اخذتو من الإسلام كل شيء واساسا النقاش في هيك تمور الحساسة غلط وأكبر غلط 
باي 
تم تغير الايميل و باسورد إلى عشوائي 
بأي


----------



## My Rock (9 يوليو 2022)

تمام يا اختي
لما تتعلمي النقاش بالدليل والبرهان وليس بدليل قالولو تعالي وناقشينا. 

صلواتنا المستمرة من اجلك.


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> اتمنى يكون في الموقع هنا احترام بيننا وبينكم في الناس جالسة تسب الاسلام
> ونحن حرين في صيامنا هي اولا
> ثانيا انا جيت لحتى انشر الدين الاسلامي شفت مابدكم انسحبت ربي يوفقكم ويرشدكم لطريق الاسلام اللهم امين


اهلا اخت مريم
الاحترام موجود هنا ولا احد هنا يشتم ويسب لان هدا ممنوع فى المنتدى وممنوع فى كتابنا المقدس
يمكن النقد لأي عقيدة حضرتكِ بتحكمى على انه سب وهدا غير منطقى
حضرتكِ حساسة بزيادة عن اللزوم
ام بخصوص تنشرى الإسلام،  هنا منتدى مسيحى يقدم المسيح الحقيقي لكل من لا يعرفه على حقيقته. حابة تشرحى الإسلام اذهبى الى المنتديات الإسلامية هناك فنحن لا نريده الإسلام يكفينا ما نعرف عنه


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

بايبل333 قال:


> اهلا اخت مريم
> الاحترام موجود هنا ولا احد هنا يشتم ويسب لان هدا ممنوع فى المنتدى وممنوع فى كتابنا المقدس
> يمكن النقد لأي عقيدة حضرتكِ بتحكمى على انه سب وهدا غير منطقى
> حضرتكِ حساسة بزيادة عن اللزوم
> ...


انتم لا تعرفون شيء عن الاسلام اطلاقا ونظرتكم له غلط لانكم ماتعرفون شيء غير يلي بدماغكم مريضة كما وصفكم الله انكم مرضى  لكن الحقيقة لا تعرفونه ابدا


----------



## مريم بنت (9 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> تمام يا اختي
> لما تتعلمي النقاش بالدليل والبرهان وليس بدليل قالولو تعالي وناقشينا.
> 
> صلواتنا المستمرة من اجلك.


حطيت اكثر من مرة الادلة والبراهين بس انتم للاسف دماغكم مغلقة معشعشة في حقد دون تعرفون شيء بس رح تندمون وقت لا ينفع الندم بوعدكم


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> حطيت اكثر من مرة الادلة والبراهين بس انتم للاسف دماغكم مغلقة معشعشة في حقد دون تعرفون شيء بس رح تندمون وقت لا ينفع الندم بوعدكم


لم تضعي اي دليل وكل ما قمتي به هو نسخ ولصق دون فهم ولاعلم.
من السهل ان نغير الحوار بالشخصنة.. لكن كما قال المسيح باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم نقول الرب يباركك ونصلي من اجلك. 
كل اناء ينضح بما فيه


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> انتم لا تعرفون شيء عن الاسلام اطلاقا ونظرتكم له غلط لانكم ماتعرفون شيء غير يلي بدماغكم مريضة كما وصفكم الله انكم مرضى لكن الحقيقة لا تعرفونه ابدا


نحن نعرف عن الإسلام أكثر مما تعرفين. و نعرفه من كتبكم لأن ما في شيء ممنوع عنا قراءته كما هو الحال في الإسلام. و ليس عندنا شيئ في دماغنا غير موجود في كتبكم.  
أما انتم ممنوع عليك مسك الكتاب المقدس تخافون من لمسه. لذلك أنتِ و غيرك من أمثالك لا يعرفون أي شيء عن المسيحية سوى الذي يقولونه لكم الشيوخ و ما يكتبونه في مواقعكم.  يعني انتم الذين الذي ما في شيئ تعرفونه عن المسيح أو المسيحية صحيح سوى ما حشاه الشيوخ في دماغكم. 
هل تعرفين لماذا تخافون من الكتاب المقدس و من لمسه؟ 
أقول لك، لأن الشيطان يرتجف منه. لأن الشيطان فقد سلطانه على أبناء الله الذين آمنوا بالمسيح إلهاً و مخلصاً لهم.


----------



## مريم بنت (10 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لم تضعي اي دليل وكل ما قمتي به هو نسخ ولصق دون فهم ولاعلم.
> من السهل ان نغير الحوار بالشخصنة.. لكن كما قال المسيح باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم نقول الرب يباركك ونصلي من اجلك.
> كل اناء ينضح بما فيه


يعني بدك اجيب الادلة من دماغي من مخي 
قال  نسخ ولصق قال 
اذا عندكم عادي تالفون وتخترعون عنا ممنوع والادلة موجودة بالقران الكريم 
بقى كلامك يثبت صدق الادلة يلي بالاسلام 
ماعندك كلام تقوله جالس تخبط بالحكي مش عارف نفسك شو عم تقول 
بصراحة انت روح قلبك النقاش عقيم مافي منه فائدة


----------



## مريم بنت (10 يوليو 2022)

My Rock قال:


> لم تضعي اي دليل وكل ما قمتي به هو نسخ ولصق دون فهم ولاعلم.
> من السهل ان نغير الحوار بالشخصنة.. لكن كما قال المسيح باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم نقول الرب يباركك ونصلي من اجلك.
> كل اناء ينضح بما فيه


ماعاد ارد عليك لان كلامك ماله فائدة


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> اولا نحن* لا نسيء لكم مطلقا *و*نحترمكم جد*ا وهي الحقيقة


1- إذا كنتم *لا تسيئون الينا مطلقا*، لماذا تدعون علينا من منابر الصلاة: "
"اللهم سلط عليهم جندٌ من جنودك."
"اللهم شتت شملهم، اللهم فرق جمعهم."
اللهم أقتل رجالهم، اللهم رمل نسائهم، اللهم يتم أطفالهم".
إذا كانت كل هذه الكراهية ليست إساءة، كيف تكون الإساءة؟؟؟؟

2- أما عن *الإحترام *الذي تزعمينه، اليك بهذا الحديث النبوى:
"لا تبدؤوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام فإذا* لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه* "
يا سلام على هكذا احترام.

3- تقولين: هي الحقيقة
انت يا غالية إما أنك لا تعلمين شيء عن دينك، أو أنك تتبعين التقية لنشره. التقية التي هي الكذب بعينه مقدس في الإسلام من أجل نشره. و تسمين هذا دينا!؟


----------



## مريم بنت (10 يوليو 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> 1- إذا كنتم *لا تسيئون الينا مطلقا*، لماذا تدعون علينا من منابر الصلاة: "
> "اللهم سلط عليهم جندٌ من جنودك."
> "اللهم شتت شملهم، اللهم فرق جمعهم."
> اللهم أقتل رجالهم، اللهم رمل نسائهم، اللهم يتم أطفالهم".
> ...


لا تعليق لان النقاش معك عقيم كلامك غير مقنع وغير منطقي 
باي


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (10 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> اتمنى لكم الهداية والسعادة بعد تصيرو مسلمين ان شاء الله
> مع السلامة


الهدايه نطلبها لكم .. وهو ان تتركوا دين الشيطان ورسول الشيطان. وتتبعوا الاله الحقيقي وهو الرب المسيح.
وهذا الشي لانفرضه عليك فانت لك عقل وتميزين بين الخير والشر


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (10 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> طيب قلت لي الاحساس
> تعرف هلاء قمت صليت العصر لان اذن عنا العصر
> قال اصير مسيحية قال
> انا طلبت الغاء العضوية  ( الحظر ) لان وجودي هنا حرام و خطا
> وشكرا


لا احد غصبك على الانتماء لهذا المنتدى .. وافكارك خليها لنفسك ... فلا حرام في الموضوع ان لم يعجبكي فلا احد يمنعك ... هذه خصوصيتك


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> لا تعليق لان النقاش معك عقيم كلامك غير مقنع وغير منطقي
> باي


تعلمين لماذا ليس لديك تعليق .. لانك انسانه فارغه لاتملك شيئا سوى القال والقيل ولما قلت ان الاسلام دين الشيطان فانا عنيت ذلك بالضبط والا اذا كان عكس ذلك فاريدك وانت يامن تدافعين عن اسلامك ان تقولي لي ما سبب نزول الايه 52 من سوره الحج لا قتنع بالاسلام


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> وانت أفكارك خليها لنفسك ماحد قلك تجلس تقول رأيك اصلا


افكاري استمدها من قرانك الشيطاني .. بعقليتك الاسلاميه قولي لي ما سبب نزول الايه 52 من سوره الحج علي اقتنع بالاسلام


----------



## مريم بنت (11 يوليو 2022)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> تعلمين لماذا ليس لديك تعليق .. لانك انسانه فارغه لاتملك شيئا سوى القال والقيل ولما قلت ان الاسلام دين الشيطان فانا عنيت ذلك بالضبط والا اذا كان عكس ذلك فاريدك وانت يامن تدافعين عن اسلامك ان تقولي لي ما سبب نزول الايه 52 من سوره الحج لا قتنع بالاسلام


طيب رح اجاوبك برغم جواب معك مافي فائدة 
أولا انا قلت لا تعليق لاني تعبت وانا عم بفهمكم الحقيقة و دماغكم مغلقة مافي استيعاب لذلك قلت لا تعليق لاني كلما بحاول افهم أكثر كلما عم يزداد إساءة للدين الإسلامي وهذا الأمر عم يتضايقني وماحد من ادارة يهتم في مشاعر الناس كل همهم يتضايقو الناس و كل همهم يسبو ديانة العالم ولذلك قلت لا تعليق لأن عنجد صرت أشعر هذا موقع نفتح لأجل إساءة ليس لأجل يفهمو الحقيقة


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2022)

يااختاه جاوبي فقط  على سؤاله عن الاية المذكورة ولاتبرري لوجودك هنا والكلام الرنان فهمناه


----------



## مريم بنت (11 يوليو 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> يااختاه جاوبي فقط  على سؤاله عن الاية المذكورة ولاتبرري لوجودك هنا والكلام الرنان فهمناه


جاوبت بس يا انتي يا مدري مين مريض نفسي عم يحذف تعليقات مش على هواه لان مايريد ان يقتنع في الدين الحق بقى بما عم تحذفو تعليقي لا يحق لكي تتكلمي اصلا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> طيب رح اجاوبك برغم جواب معك مافي فائدة
> أولا انا قلت لا تعليق لاني تعبت وانا عم بفهمكم الحقيقة و دماغكم مغلقة مافي استيعاب لذلك قلت لا تعليق لاني كلما بحاول افهم أكثر كلما عم يزداد إساءة للدين الإسلامي وهذا الأمر عم يتضايقني وماحد من ادارة يهتم في مشاعر الناس كل همهم يتضايقو الناس و كل همهم يسبو ديانة العالم ولذلك قلت لا تعليق لأن عنجد صرت أشعر هذا موقع نفتح لأجل إساءة ليس لأجل يفهمو الحقيقة



يا بت ده انتي عماله تغلطي فينا من ساعة مادخلتي واحنا ساكتينلك
هو انتي مابتتكسفيش
اسلام اية يا داعشية اللي جاية تدعيينا له يا 
بجحه ، ده ينداس علية بالجزمة القديمة 
ده الداخل فية مفقود والخارج منه مولود
انتي عايشة ورا الشمس ولا اية 
افتحي فيديوهات ابونا زكريا واعرفي 
الشيطان اللي بتعبدية ،ولا شوفي مسلسل 
بطلوع روح بتاع داعش واتفرجي علي قذارة 
الافلاس بتاعك

انتي تقبلي حد مسيحي يدخل بيتك ويبشرك بالبشارة المفرحة اللي هي المسيحية يا عديمة الفرح 
طبعا ماتقبليش ، لية بقي اللي مش بتقبلية   علي نفسك بتعملية في غيرك ، لية مش 
محترمة في بيت غيرك  
احنا سألناكي عن الافلاس بتاعك؟ ماانتوا قرفينا في ميكروفونات الجوامع والكتب الدراسية وفي الشغل ، جايين ورانا كمان ع النت 
انتي يا بت مش شايفة المسيحيين طيبين ومحبين معاكي ازاي لابعد الخدود وسايبينك تحطي مواضيع اسلامية في كل حتة ومش بتتحذف 
ماتتلمي بقي وتحترمي نفسك 
ولا انتوا ناس بجحة عديمة الاحساس
 اقولك لية انتي كدة ... 
 عشان انتي داعشية وبتستعبطي 

محدش اساء لدينك
دينك هو اللي مهزأ
واساء لنفسه ولكم


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> جاوبت بس يا انتي يا مدري مين مريض نفسي عم يحذف تعليقات مش على هواه لان مايريد ان يقتنع في الدين الحق بقى بما عم تحذفو تعليقي لا يحق لكي تتكلمي





مريم بنت قال:


> جاوبت بس يا انتي يا مدري مين مريض نفسي عم يحذف تعليقات مش على هواه لان مايريد ان يقتنع في الدين الحق بقى بما عم تحذفو تعليقي لا يحق لكي تتكلمي اصلا


جاية تعطينا اوامر حضرتك  اسكتي احسن


----------



## مريم بنت (11 يوليو 2022)

تم تجاهل *كلدانية بسبب حذفها بشكل متكرر للمشاركات تبعوني دون اسباب 
واصرار على الاساءة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> تم تجاهل *كلدانية بسبب حذفها بشكل متكرر للمشاركات تبعوني دون اسباب
> واصرار على الاساءة *


انتي كدا هتنزلي مواضيع وتردي علي نفسك فيها
لما هتتجاهلي كل اللي بيرد عليكى 
ياحبيبتي خلي صدرك رحب
واسمعي وافهمي وردي علينا بدليل يوحد ربنا

لاننا بنعاملك بمحبه وعاوزين مصلحتك 

بس دا ميمنعش اننا برده في بعض المشاركات هنرد عليكي بنفس اسلوبك 
لعلي وعسي تفهمي 
اهدي كدا وركزي في كلامك كويس


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> تم تجاهل *كلدانية بسبب حذفها بشكل متكرر للمشاركات تبعوني دون اسباب
> واصرار على الاساءة *


مش حرام عليكي ياشيخة بتتبلي علية  اعصابك وين انا اسئت عليكي هوة انتي الي بتسيئي عل الكل راجعي نفسك


----------



## مريم بنت (12 يوليو 2022)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انتي كدا هتنزلي مواضيع وتردي علي نفسك فيها
> لما هتتجاهلي كل اللي بيرد عليكى
> ياحبيبتي خلي صدرك رحب
> واسمعي وافهمي وردي علينا بدليل يوحد ربنا
> ...


رديت عليكي كالعادة نحذف تعليقي بس لو اعرف مين جبان حذفه لحتى يتم تجاهله


----------



## أَمَة (12 يوليو 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> رديت عليكي كالعادة نحذف تعليقي بس لو اعرف مين جبان حذفه لحتى يتم تجاهله


أنا يا عزيزتي التي حذفت المشاركات التي ليس فيها أي حوار مفيد و لا فيها رد أو حتى تعليق على ما نقوله.
الرب معك


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (14 يوليو 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> أنا يا عزيزتي التي حذفت المشاركات التي ليس فيها أي حوار مفيد و لا فيها رد أو حتى تعليق على ما نقوله.
> الرب معك


يا اخت امة ... سالتها سؤلا وهي قالت ان ردها تم حذفه فالرجاء ان امكن الابقاء على ردها ليتسنى لي الاجابه عليه واكرر سؤال لها ما سبب نزول الايه 52 من سوره الحج .. فان كان كلامها مدعم بالتفاسير فارجو الابقاء عليه وان كان كلاما مرسلا فاحذفيه ولك الامر اولا واخيرا
تحياتي


----------



## بايبل333 (13 أغسطس 2022)

مريم بنت قال:


> انتم لا تعرفون شيء عن الاسلام اطلاقا ونظرتكم له غلط لانكم ماتعرفون شيء غير يلي بدماغكم مريضة كما وصفكم الله انكم مرضى  لكن الحقيقة لا تعرفونه ابدا


ومش عايزين نعرف حاجة عنه لانه لم يقدم جديداُ لكى نقبله لقد تفحصنا كتبكم ووجدنا انها غير متوافقة مع اى شىء 
وقولى لنا ماذا قدم الإسلام حتى نقبله..؟
ما الجديد الذي قدمه الإسلام..؟شرائع وقوانين ..؟نستطيع ان ندركها بعقولنا 
ام عن المرض الذي نحن فيه اسلوب غير محترم وغير لائق وترجعون وتقولوا نحن نطردكم من اجل أسلوبنا 
فعلا نعيب غيرنا والعيب فينا 
اصلى ان الله يرشدكِ إلى نوره الإلهي


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (9 سبتمبر 2022)

_*القول انتم لا تعرفون شيء عن الاسلام*_
*هي حجة الضعفاء .. لانه وببساطه شديديه القران له مفسروه والاحاديث لها شراحها .. والحمد لله كلنا نعلنم اللعه العربية ونفهمها .. ومن هذا المنطلق نحن نعرف كل شي عن الاسلام زما يحتويه من بلاوي.*


----------



## أَمَة (12 سبتمبر 2022)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> _*القول انتم لا تعرفون شيء عن الاسلام*_
> *هي حجة الضعفاء .. لانه وببساطه شديديه القران له مفسروه والاحاديث لها شراحها .. والحمد لله كلنا نعلنم اللعه العربية ونفهمها .. ومن هذا المنطلق نحن نعرف كل شي عن الاسلام زما يحتويه من بلاوي.*



احترم ردك يا كوركيس و أرجو احترام طلب الأخت "مريم بنت" التي سجلت عضوية جديدة باسم "زهرة القصر" من أجل أن تستمتع بوجودها معنا من غير الدخول في نقاشات دينية. لنرحب بها كأخت و ابنه.


----------



## زهرة القصر (12 سبتمبر 2022)

انا ماعاد ارد على هذا الموضوع عشان ماتحصل مشاكل لهيك فضلت ابتعد عن امور الدينية


----------



## mm4jesus (18 أكتوبر 2022)

موضوع فارغ ليس له داعي


----------

